# Berdoodle ...anybody ????



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OK , this is now really sick ... Sorry if you saw it before but it is new to me- BERDOODLE ??????? 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saint Berdoodle




Mr Barker

Sex: Male
Age: 8 Weeks
Price: $700 USD

Fatima

Sex: Female
Age: 8 Weeks
Price: $700 USD

View all puppies for sale

Country of Origin: United States - This is a cross between a St. Bernard and a Standard Poodle.

Size: The St. Berdoodle stands 25-28 inches at the shoulder and should weigh at least 132 pounds.

Coat: The coat is medium length, wavy hair. This mixed breed sheds very little, if at all.

Character: The St. Berdoodle is very friendly and good natured. It is loyal and protective.

Temperament: The St. Berdoodle is excellent with children and friendly towards household pets and other dogs.

Care: Brush and bathe as needed. The ears and eyes should be checked regularly.

Training: The St. Berdoodle is an intelligent dog. They love to please their owners so training is relatively easy. Due to their size, leash training should begin at an early age.

Activity: Daily walks and/or playtime in the yard will keep this breed happy. They need an average amount of excerise and enjoy the company of their owners.

Saint Berdoodle Puppies for Sale


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah you give something a cute name and voilà you are suddenly able to charge $$$. Perhaps this is where shelters have gone wrong all these years. Perhaps the money would have just rolled in had they been better at marketing with cute made up breed names . (being sarcastic of course) Seems to work for the pet store in the MALL where mixed breeds start at $799 unless "on sale", and purebreds are $1299+. 

Speaking of Doodles... I've run into quite a few Goldendoodles and a Labradoodles recently. They were huge. Like nearly Great Dane huge. Golens, Labs nor Poodles are that monstrous in size. How can that be good breeding?? I can only imagine the health ramifications.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I would have thought a Berdoodle was a Bernese Mtn x Poodle mix.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Check this out: http://www.dakotaeranch.com/puppies/saintberdoodles.htm



> Our St Berdoodles come with a Generation Pedigree or ACHC registered..


WTH? There's a mutt registry now?

ETA: Ah, it all makes sense now. Some clever person has figured out a way to make money off the so-called designer dog craze. As usual, I'm always behind the 8-ball when it comes to getting rich. :doh:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Yeah you give something a cute name and voilà you are suddenly able to charge $$$. Perhaps this is where shelters have gone wrong all these years. Perhaps the money would have just rolled in had they been better at marketing with cute made up breed names . (being sarcastic of course)


This might NOT be such a bad idea afterall - what do they have to lose really? It is sad though. I am working with the HS in MBSC right now. They have a mobil kennel and we are going to set up in our area in different stores to get the puppies and cats out there, and we are donating a bag of dog/cat food to those that adopt. Anything to help!! So they are trying to get creative in finding good pet homes. And I kind of like your idea lol!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Olie said:


> This might NOT be such a bad idea afterall - what do they have to lose really? It is sad though. I am working with the HS in MBSC right now. They have a mobil kennel and we are going to set up in our area in different stores to get the puppies and cats out there, and we are donating a bag of dog/cat food to those that adopt. Anything to help!! So they are trying to get creative in finding good pet homes. And I kind of like your idea lol!!


I know, it's so sad that shelters and rescues struggle while BYB and Pet Stores thrive. I'm heading to the mall today, I'll have to take photos of some of the CRAZY names they come with. Perhaps it will spur great marketing ideas .

The sad fact is that this pet store in particular seems to sell pets like crazy. People in our area tend to be highly educated, usually overly so LOL. I am the queen of impulse purchases, but I don't understand why people find this sort of practice appealing? I'd find it an insult to my intelligence, and surely even the most uneducated pet buyer would realize they could get the same mixed puppy at a shelter for less than half the cost!!


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Beware of the Mutant Mountain Poodles*



wishpoo said:


> ...
> Size: The St. Berdoodle stands 25-28 inches at the shoulder and should weigh at least 132 pounds.
> ...


132 lbs? My that's rather precise . . . I wonder if they read tea-leaves and throw the bones for you as well . . . That's the size of lg male Rot or small female Mastiff . . . hmm . . . a giant poodle? That's kind of scary . . . 

Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters:call-me:


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't imagine the grooming of these monsters.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I see ads here for newfidoodles here from time to time. I like Newfie dogs but really in combination with a poodle???? :fish: Its a sad thing. It seems anything combined with poodle is hot right now


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

What's scariest is the myriad combinations of genetic problems that could occur mixing two large breeds as different as these. That site I linked to claims that the hybrids are healthier--they don't state that that is only true if the puppies are fortunate enough to have inherited only the healthy traits from their parents. It's sad to think of the puppies who might be born with the genetic faults of both breeds. What happens to them?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Ew can you imagine a big drooling wavy haired poodle? Who the heck would want that?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

So funny you posted this, because I came across what I thought was the weirdest breeding yet yesterday! Bernese Mountain Dog and Miniature Poodle!

"Bernedoodle and Miniature poodle, Mini's, Ready around the 15 of May to go home, excellent parents both have been proven. This breeding was planned with great care, and experience. They are guaranteed and will have shots and be dewormed. They are from parents of top quality breeding, with very special personalities, the mother is very laid back and has a quiet personality and the father is a happy go lucky kinda guy. All pups we have are born in our house, and very socialized before they go to there homes they just jump in your arms, when people come. They are non-breeding pets only, and are ready around the 15th of May to go home. I have a list started, for anyone interested in buying this unique breed."

Yikes, I hope the Bernese carried the puppies. :doh:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dog...g-x-Miniature-poodle-mixed-W0QQAdIdZ189236219


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

unbelievable!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WTH... this stuff is getting weirder and weirder!! Almost $900 for a cross between a Berm and a mini???? And what are they going to be like, how large are they going to be, what kind of hair/fur are they going to have, what kind of temperament are they going to have... How can anyone "guarantee" anything on a cross breeding like this... too many variables, you have NO IDEA of which characteristics each pup will get!!! GUARANTEE????? Right!! :doh: And, were both parents at least tested for the specific things that each breed SHOULD be tested for??? WOW!!

Not to mention the cross that started this thread!! WOW, seems like EVERY breed "goes with a poodle", geesh if poodles are that great of a breed that the other breeds NEED to have their genes....THEN GET A POODLE!!!!!

If you want a mutt (and I have nothing against mutts at all!!), then get a free one from someone who has a litter that may end up in the pound OR go to the pound and pay a WHOLE lot less than $900 and give a dog a loving home! That would be the day I forked over near a grand for a dog that I had no idea what it was going to be like!

Ok.. I am getting off my soap box... if anyone else would like it, feel free to take it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg.. wwwwhhhyyyy?! Why are people so STUPID? :doh:


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

And I actually saw an ad on Craigslist for Pitoodles - yes pitbull/standard mix! I cannot imagine anything uglier.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> I would have thought a Berdoodle was a Bernese Mtn x Poodle mix.


_That is exactly what I thought I was going to see too._


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> I can't imagine the grooming of these monsters.


That was my first thought. I hope I never get one in my shop.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, if people are willing to pay the price, there are plenty of shady people out there to do the "breeding" 

www.drkkennel.com

Hush bassets?
Ori Pei?
English Comfort Doodle?

I want to add, that hush bassets have blue merle, from my understanding can cause many health problems, which makes me sad. I grew up with bassets, and they have such sweet souls. Why can't there be more regulation on breeders? I think the ones who are honest and don't just have litter after litter to have them would be more than willing to follow any guidelines.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

The more I look at this sight the more I think they just get muts and make up names for them. 

The "Dakota Shepherd" is like 5 different breeds according to them. :wacko:


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

puppylove said:


> And I actually saw an ad on Craigslist for Pitoodles - yes pitbull/standard mix! I cannot imagine anything uglier.


:doh: you got to be kidding me! I dont even know what to make of that


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

puppylove said:


> And I actually saw an ad on Craigslist for Pitoodles - yes pitbull/standard mix! I cannot imagine anything uglier.


WELL NOW!!! There's a combo!!! :jaw:


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

ok...I know im coming in to this post late...but let me get this straight...a st.bernard poodle mix??? unless i read wrong...did some one say with a Mini poo??? Now is that the mother or the father who is the mini??? WOW! Im sorry but its sounds to me almost as ridiculous as breeding a yorkie and a great dane together. And from the one picture I was looking at...it looks no different than just a St. Bernard. Really??? There's people who are foolish enough to go for this??? WOW!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What will saint bernard/poodle mix=a huge monstrous ugly drooling monster. Oh, and pitbull/poodle mix, well I am not even going to go there. These greeders have really lost it. But as long as there are stupid people willing to pay top dollar for a mutt, there is a market. There is a posting on our local newspaper site for "multi generational australian labradoodle for $2,7000. Yep, it's not a typo. 



Rockporters said:


> Speaking of Doodles... I've run into quite a few Goldendoodles and a Labradoodles recently. They were huge. Like nearly Great Dane huge. Golens, Labs nor Poodles are that monstrous in size. How can that be good breeding?? I can only imagine the health ramifications.


I know exactly what you are saying. We have a lot of doodles at the parks that we visit and these golden and labara doodles are gigantic!!! Much bigger than poodles, labs and goldens. I always wonder how that size comes from.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

OMG this is everywhere!!! I found this one the other day: 

"BE THE FIRST TO CHOOSE YOUR GORGEOUS BERNEDOODLE- They were born Jan 28th and are 5 weeks old. We are excited to offer you this incredible breed of dog! They are a cross between a miniature Labradoodle and a Bernese Mountain Dog The Miniature Labradoodle is the mother. This breed brings down the size of the Bernese Moutain Dog and adds some poodle to cut back on the shedding. It also combines the awesome personality of the Bernese Moutain Dog and the Lab.Both parents are our own special friends and are on site. They are both very loyal, friendly, people loving dogs. This breed is becoming very popular. We have 6 girls in our litter- imagine that- its our first litter ever to have only girls! They will be vet checked have their first shots and be dewormed.They also come with our 24 month health guaratee which will remove any risk on your part and help you know you have security with a healthy dog."

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs-puppies-for-sale-Bernedoodle-with-health-guarantee-W0QQAdIdZ189418438

Um, hello!!? Among MANY things I could say to comment on this ad... #1 - this isn't a breed, it's a mutt that sells for $950! :doh:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

*heather* said:


> Um, hello!!? Among MANY things I could say to comment on this ad... #1 - this isn't a breed, it's a mutt that sells for $950! :doh:


A mutt by any other name is still a mutt. 

I am very sad to say that my best friend has recently purchased a multipoo. She always said that she would consult me "her expert" before purchasing a dog and then went and bought an outrageously priced, puppy mill mutt.


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> A mutt by any other name is still a mutt.
> 
> I am very sad to say that my best friend has recently purchased a multipoo. She always said that she would consult me "her expert" before purchasing a dog and then went and bought an outrageously priced, puppy mill mutt.


I know how that feels...my wonderful beloved sister...wants a shihpoo or something of that nature. I keep trying to convince her she would be happier with a toy poodle. To make matters worse she lives in a very highly puppy mill infested part of PA. Every site she shows me is no doubt a mill. But all i can do is make her aware of the dangers and disappoints that may come of her decision.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

We have a st. bernadoodle (or whatever) come into our clinic. I hate to say it, but she is one of the ugliest dogs i have ever seen! WAY too tall, thin legs with a heavy chest, wirey medium length coat, looks Nothing like either parent! And this guy that owns her is from a poodle owning family! Ugg.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

They do all sorts of "designer breeding". I never used to have a problem with it until I did my research. Why fix something that's NOT broken? Why breed a dog purely based on looks? You can't tell me they are breeding these dogs based on temperment. Here's a link to the other dogs they breed. http://www.drkkennel.com/breeding.html


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> What will saint bernard/poodle mix=a huge monstrous ugly drooling monster. Oh, and pitbull/poodle mix, well I am not even going to go there. These greeders have really lost it. But as long as there are stupid people willing to pay top dollar for a mutt, there is a market. There is a posting on our local newspaper site for "multi generational australian labradoodle for $2,7000. Yep, it's not a typo.
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you are saying. We have a lot of doodles at the parks that we visit and these golden and labara doodles are gigantic!!! Much bigger than poodles, labs and goldens. I always wonder how that size comes from.


Exactly!! They are HUGE. Something is way off with that. Sad to say the poor dogs aren't attractive just in general, but combined with their size it makes them even stranger looking. I can only imagine the hip and joint issues they'll have.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Olie said:


> This might NOT be such a bad idea afterall - what do they have to lose really? It is sad though. I am working with the HS in MBSC right now. They have a mobil kennel and we are going to set up in our area in different stores to get the puppies and cats out there, and we are donating a bag of dog/cat food to those that adopt. Anything to help!! So they are trying to get creative in finding good pet homes. And I kind of like your idea lol!!


Okay Olie here you go. Fantasy breeds from the pet store today. Get your marketing hat on...

Malkie - Yorkshire Terrier & Maltese
Zuchon - Bichon Frise & Shih Tzu
Sniffon - Miniature Schnauzers & Brussels Griffon
Lhasa Poo - Lhasa Apso & Poodle
Cavachon - Cavalier King Charles Spaniel & Bichon Frise
Schnoodle - Schnauzer & Poodle
Shorkie-tzu - Shih Tzu & Yorkshire Terrier

The designer mixes and purebreds are $1100+. Plain old mixes (there was a Pomeranian and Siberian Husky that you'd never have guessed weren't purebred) were $799 if you buy the store's puppy kit.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

It's so disgusting how far the designer breed craze has gone. What is wrong with people? It literally makes me sick. How could you combine some of those breeds? You are just asking for health and temperament problems.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anybody seen this website. I don't even know what to say. :jaw:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/americancaninehybridclub.htm


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Reesmom said:


> Has anybody seen this website. I don't even know what to say. :jaw:
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/americancaninehybridclub.htm


Its almost like some backhanded move by PETA. Like they are trying to muck up the purebred dog industry by dragging in more mutts.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG !!!! Now this is really disturbing on more than one level !!!

Did anybody take time to actually look at some "hybrids" on that link :wacko:
!!!???

Some look seriously deformed :smow: and is almost like looking at some circus "side show" : ((( - just unbelievable : ((( 

If people who breed them on purpose that way are not a "case" for animal abuse prosecution - than I do not know what to say : (((


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not sure that they pics are really those hybrids. Whose to say they aren't just somebodies shelter dogs, and people are guessing. Anyone can upload a link. Mutts are mutts are mutts. I don't see how some of those crosses are even possible. Brussels Griffon x Rottie? WTH!!! Why would you even do that? You can go to any animal shelter and find a dog that looks just like those any time you want. For a lot cheaper...:noidea::mmph:


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

YIKES YIKES and YIKES!!
I had a woman come into the shop a few days ago and ask how much to get her golden doodle groomed? And when should she start grooming it? Its 10 weeks old.
We tell her she can start grooming as soon as its had 2 sets of shots. She says does it really need to start that soon?
I say its going to be a big dog and we want to start while its little so we can go slow and help it have a good experience before it gets too big and hairy.
She says BIG? its only going to be 8 lbs.
WHAT???????
She says the mother is a 12lb golden doodle and the father is a 5 lb toy poodle. Its a second generation. Don't I know my doodles????
I say golden doodles start at $85 dollars.
She didn't make an appointment.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> she says big? Its only going to be 8 lbs.
> What???????
> She says the mother is a 12lb golden doodle and the father is a 5 lb toy poodle.


what???????!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Okay Olie here you go. Fantasy breeds from the pet store today. Get your marketing hat on...
> 
> Malkie - Yorkshire Terrier & Maltese
> Zuchon - Bichon Frise & Shih Tzu
> ...


Wow! What a shame


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Doodles are nothing new. Even Aristotle knew about them!










How'd you like to groom this guy?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

There's a pet store near here that had a schnoodle for $1200. 

I admire people who call their dog what it is, like the lady we met in the park yesterday who had a maltese-poodle mix. She said, 'he's half maltese, half poodle'. You know, it was cute, but its face looked like a poodle, but it had a long squatty body. His hair was clipped short, but looked more poodle than maltese. 

Malteses are cute and poodles are cute because of their own breed characteristics. When you mix them, you just get a dog that is not as attractive as either of its parents.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It seems "snake oil salesmen" have moved into the wonderful world of dogs! I too see enormous "doodles" around where we live. Often their owners approach me when I'm out with Chagall to tell me their dog is 'part' poodle too. (What part, the left ear lobe?) All the ones I see are SO leggy! And the shape of their heads looks way too rectangular. I love dogs, all dogs, but it is absolutely heartbreaking to see what greed combined with the internet has done to them! I was SO ANGRY this holiday season when two families we know got "puggles" (pug-beagle mixes) and for a hefty price, too, because they were "so cute." Both families have dumped the dogs at the shetler already! Grrr! I'd like to dump them down a deep, dark hole!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

http://deceiver.com/2008/04/28/perez-hilton-steps-in-goldendoodie/


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Marian said:


> Malteses are cute and poodles are cute because of their own breed characteristics. When you mix them, you just get a dog that is not as attractive as either of its parents.


Totally agree! I really don't see what people like about the "puggles," especially. Beagles and Pugs are so beautiful, but when you mix them, blech.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> It seems "snake oil salesmen" have moved into the wonderful world of dogs! I too see enormous "doodles" around where we live. Often their owners approach me when I'm out with Chagall to tell me their dog is 'part' poodle too. (What part, the left ear lobe?) All the ones I see are SO leggy! And the shape of their heads looks way too rectangular. I love dogs, all dogs, but it is absolutely heartbreaking to see what greed combined with the internet has done to them! I was SO ANGRY this holiday season when two families we know got "puggles" (pug-beagle mixes) and for a hefty price, too, because they were "so cute." Both families have dumped the dogs at the shetler already! Grrr! I'd like to dump them down a deep, dark hole!!


I didn't see this post when I made the puggle comment... it's so sad how many puggles are in need of rescue. They are everywhere. People are told they will not bark and howl like a Beagle, but guess what? Most do. And they can be so high energy. So they are dumped. It's so sad. 

There are so many wonderful purebreds that fit almost any desire or need in a dog... why not pick one that suits you and your lifestyle instead of playing roulette with a designer hybrid?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I saw a cavalier poodle mix (what do they call those Cavapoos or something?), at the groomer a few weeks back, and while it was a cute dog, it was SUPER hyper. I know that my poodle has times when he's hyper at home, but out in public, on leash, he is very much the gentleman. I've never seen a cavalier act the way this dog was acting either. Poodles and Cavaliers are my favorite breeds, but I'd rather have two really great dogs from those breeds than one mediocre one that acts like a maniac in public.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

*tina* said:


> I saw a cavalier poodle mix (what do they call those Cavapoos or something?), at the groomer a few weeks back, and while it was a cute dog, it was SUPER hyper. I know that my poodle has times when he's hyper at home, but out in public, on leash, he is very much the gentleman. I've never seen a cavalier act the way this dog was acting either. Poodles and Cavaliers are my favorite breeds, but I'd rather have two really great dogs from those breeds than one mediocre one that acts like a maniac in public.


I think it's entirely possible that it's not the dogs' fault though. Consider this--the average designer dog owner is probably not as dog-savvy _in general_ as people who own purebreds tend to be, probably didn't do enough research before getting the dog (and possibly went more for looks than temperament or anything else), and most likely hasn't spent enough time training the dog.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

*tina* said:


> I saw a cavalier poodle mix (what do they call those Cavapoos or something?), at the groomer a few weeks back, and while it was a cute dog, it was SUPER hyper. I know that my poodle has times when he's hyper at home, but out in public, on leash, he is very much the gentleman. I've never seen a cavalier act the way this dog was acting either. Poodles and Cavaliers are my favorite breeds, but I'd rather have two really great dogs from those breeds than one mediocre one that acts like a maniac in public.


They do call them cavapoos and there is one in our dog park, relly cute. But, it is soooooo hyper!! Her owner is a really good dog owner and the dog gets lots of exercise, but boy is she a busy girl. I find that most doodle mixes are really hyper.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

they're called cavoodles here, but I have a couple in that are the size of small minis/large toys, and then another few that are the size of a massive mini/small std!! All of them were crossed to a mini poo. lol!

I just found an ad here titled 'standard poodle X' so I looked; "One 5 week old Standard Poodle cross left. Beautiful black male pup. Mother is a Standard Poodle crossed with an English Bull Mastiff, father is a Border Collie Cross." I'll note that they do say it'll be ready to go in 4 more days, not today when it is still only 5 weeks old... lol. They ARE only wanting $200 for it too, not some stupidly high price I guess. But still; WHY!??


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> they're called cavoodles here, but I have a couple in that are the size of small minis/large toys, and then another few that are the size of a massive mini/small std!! All of them were crossed to a mini poo. lol!
> 
> I just found an ad here titled 'standard poodle X' so I looked; "One 5 week old Standard Poodle cross left. Beautiful black male pup. Mother is a Standard Poodle crossed with an English Bull Mastiff, father is a Border Collie Cross." I'll note that they do say it'll be ready to go in 4 more days, not today when it is still only 5 weeks old... lol. They ARE only wanting $200 for it too, not some stupidly high price I guess. But still; WHY!??


:doh::doh:

Why?? Why??


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Hopefully they meant 4 more weeks and not days.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Marian said:


> Hopefully they meant 4 more weeks and not days.


lol, no, 4 more days. I'm the one that said 4 days, they just gave the date; 8th March :doh:


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I thought you all might want to read this one and wonder I know it is not poodle, but just had to post it, should be under the world has gone mad heading!!:

FOR SALE
£700 pug x great dane
Plymouth, Devon, UK 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12 beautiful rare pug x great dane puppies with puppy packs injections goody bag and full health checks. 
[Full details...]


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

jade cat said:


> Well I thought you all might want to read this one and wonder I know it is not poodle, but just had to post it, should be under the world has gone mad heading!!:
> 
> FOR SALE
> £700 pug x great dane
> ...


That's just wrong... On so many levels...


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

It's just plum crazy!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

You can say that again!! :lol: And then I'll look to see who's calling my name!! ound:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OMFG!

http://www.tropicokennels.com/micro.html

THREE THOUSAND DOLLARS?! WTF!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> OMFG!
> 
> http://www.tropicokennels.com/micro.html
> 
> THREE THOUSAND DOLLARS?! WTF!


Micro mini goldendoodle?

Hmmmm... non-shedding, intelligent, obedient and under 20 pounds. I don't know, call me crazy but why not get a MINIATURE POODLE???


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

You're crazy!! :wacko: Actually, the people who shell out this kind of dough for a mutt are the ones who are certifiable!!!

And people will know if you're crazy because your NAME will go on their LIST!!!! AAAACCCKKKK!!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my word. The father is an apricot mini. And, that "micro mini goldendoodle" mom sure looks more poodle than anything else. Yes, find a real poodle :lol:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

The amount of hypocrisy on that site is INSANE!! Reading that bullsh*t makes me want to tear my hair out!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> OMFG!
> 
> http://www.tropicokennels.com/micro.html
> 
> THREE THOUSAND DOLLARS?! WTF!


VOMIT! VOMIT! VOMIT!

I love how they took time to make their "Celebrity Page" but they haven't quite gotten around to putting up actual information about their dogs. 

What kind of moron buys a dog from someone like this? Oh I guess the type of person who wants to be able to say that they got their dog at the same place as Perez Hilton.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> VOMIT! VOMIT! VOMIT!
> 
> I love how they took time to make their "Celebrity Page" but they haven't quite gotten around to putting up actual information about their dogs.
> 
> What kind of moron buys a dog from someone like this? Oh I guess the type of person who wants to be able to say that they got their dog at the same place as Perez Hilton.


My bet is they have like.. 20+ breeding dogs and are just leaving the page 'under construction' forever to hide their high volume facilities. *gag*


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> OMFG!
> 
> http://www.tropicokennels.com/micro.html
> 
> THREE THOUSAND DOLLARS?! WTF!


I'm sorry are people really that ****ing stupid? :doh:

I just can not believe people will pay $3000 for a "Mini Goldendoodle" when its clearly only a 1/4 "Golden" just save $2000 and get a purebred Poodle. **** they could come to my house and pay me $3000 for my "mini Goldendoodles" :wacko: The dogs pictured in the attachments were found in the middle of the woods, they are about 12 pounds and so sweet. If only I had thought to call them "Mini Goldendoodles" I could have found them homes by now :rolffleyes:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They look like cockapoos to me, PP. People may even go gaga over them if you call them that. xP


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I just can not believe people will pay $3000 for a "Mini Goldendoodle" when its clearly only a 1/4 "Golden" just save $2000 and get a purebred Poodle. **** they could come to my house and pay me $3000 for my "mini Goldendoodles" :wacko: The dogs pictured in the attachments were found in the middle of the woods, they are about 12 pounds and so sweet. If only I had thought to call them "Mini Goldendoodles" I could have found them homes by now :rolffleyes:[/COLOR]


I think you could call those Mini Labradoodles and you would not be far off. The Australian Labradoodle is mostly Poodle and the other largest contributing breed is a Cocker.

Let the faces grow out and groom them like a Cockapoo. They will get snatched up. You could also post about them here: www.doodlekisses.com


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

Those two pictured are surely cocker/poodle mixes, just slap the label on and you can probably get 800$ a piece:doh:


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

My brain hurts and I didn't even read all of the responses. I have heard of Bernese Mtn Dog/Poodle mutts, and Pyr/Poodle mutts, but this may be even worse 

There is a Mini Labradoodle and a Mini Aussie-doodle at our local dog park, and both owners paid $1000's for them. I don't get it at all.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I'm sorry are people really that ****ing stupid? :doh:
> 
> I just can not believe people will pay $3000 for a "Mini Goldendoodle" when its clearly only a 1/4 "Golden" just save $2000 and get a purebred Poodle. **** they could come to my house and pay me $3000 for my "mini Goldendoodles" :wacko: The dogs pictured in the attachments were found in the middle of the woods, they are about 12 pounds and so sweet. If only I had thought to call them "Mini Goldendoodles" I could have found them homes by now :rolffleyes:


the breeder says the female is an F1b which im pretty sure means her parents were a first generation golden/poodle mix, and the dad is a poodle. she herself is only 1/4 poodle, when you mix in another poodle what does that make the puppies? (i cant do the math LOL) 

either way, there is almost no golden left in them 
poor babies going to dumb a$$ people


----------

